# Happy Mouth Bits



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've not used one personally because I didn't like all the reviews I read about horses chewing through them at a fast pace, and having to buy replacements often. I don't have the money to replace a bit every few months. I suppose if you don't have a horse that plays with or chews on the bit that you'd be okay, but then you probably wouldn't need the happy mouth then anyway...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

First off, wanted to point out that the bit in your picture is a Dr. Bristol, not a French link.

While I have not used the Happy Mouth brand, I have used other plastic bits, and I'm not a huge fan. I prefer rubber bits because they have a totally different feel--plastic is not all that different from metal. Some horses like them, and that's great, so it doesn't hurt to try...but if your horse works well in a metal bit, why change?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My horse bit a huge crack in one the very first time I used it and rendered it unusable from then on, at risk of cutting his mouth. Waste of $50 in my opinion.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I probably wouldn't spend the money on one. It looks really bulky, like a lot for the horse to hold in his mouth - I can see small-mouthed horses taking issue with that, along with the problems posted by the other members. 

It doesn't hurt to try, your horse may like it, but, as bubba13 said, if the horse is working well in a "traditional" bit, why change?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Depends on horse. For some they last long, some will chew it off VERY fast. My neighbor used one (per trainer recommendation), and the horse chewed it all through to the metal in several months. I'm not that rich to change a bit every 6 months so I go with metal bit. :wink:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my horse really likes her happy mouth ! she has been using it for a year and a half and it has not been chewed at all.


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

My horse tolerates a metal bit, but thats about it. I feel he needs something different to work with. I just feel like it is an option to try out. If he happens to chew through it then at least then I know it's not the bit for us.

Bubba, sorry, my mistake. When i looked through them that is what it showed as a "French Link" .


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

They are great! My horse chews on her but it has not been damaged so far. Hers is apple flavour and it is making her like bits a little more. There is a horse around here who will open his mouth when he sees the bit coming because it is apple flavour! Very cute and handy XD

I use this one but it is three ring


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Happy Mouth D-ring snaffle for my young gelding. 

My gelding was in a Kimberwicke with a martingale for constant head tossing when I bought him and HATED having a bit put in his mouth. He absolutely loves his happy mouth, opens his mouth when he sees it coming and hasn't tossed his head once. 

It's got some chew marks but nothing that makes it unsafe. It was supposedly apple flavored, according to my kids who both tried it (BEFORE the horse!) it didn't taste like anything other than plastic.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Amblin Cowgirl said:


> My horse tolerates a metal bit, but thats about it.


What metal do you use? NOT trying to talk you off Happy Mouth :wink: , but copper and sweet iron bits have taste in them many horses seem to like. I have Mikmar and KK Ultra for my horses (both copper something) and those bits for sure have taste in it if you try to lick (yes, stupid, but I tried before I bought them lol!).


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

The bit I have now is just regular metal. I have also been thinking about the copper bits! I haven't ruled anything out, that's for sure! I was riding him in a side pull for a while in the summer to see how that worked out, and he goes go well in it. I would just like to have him riding in a bit he likes.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you considered that maybe it's the mouthpiece shape/design and not the metal he's objecting to? Or that maybe his teeth need to be looked at?


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

His teeth are fine. I had them floated and looked at by our vet just recently. I don't believe it is the shape of the bit that has his knicker in a knot. I really do think he needs something "softer" in his mouth as it seems to be VERY sensitive. I could be wrong. The only way I can figure out what it is, is to try something different.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with bubba that very likely it can be just the shape/thickness of mouthpiece. But you won't know until you try!! :wink: Just another thing to remember (although may be someone already brought it up here) - those happy mouth bits are pretty sick, which not all horses like.


----------



## Bluewinter (Mar 31, 2011)

You may want to consider looking into the Myler bits as well. I would love to try one but haven't been able to purchase one yet.
Myler Bits USA
They also have info videos on YouTube and Julie Goodnight helps promote them.


----------



## ohsareee (Jan 9, 2010)

Throwing in my two cents - I have a WB and he can't stand single jointed bits, I generally use french links. I'm a huge fan of the KK ultra which I hack in. I also hack him a lot in the happy mouth french link 2 ring and he LOVES it! He also plays with him tongue a lot and plays with the bits a lot but so far I have not had any problem with him chewing on the bit. He loves it! I have 3 happy mouth bits that I've used to far and never had a problem with any of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

